# Mathew 27 v52-53 Resurrection or revival



## Eoghan (Mar 24, 2008)

These saints appear to have risen from the tomb at the moment of Christs death and then entered Jerusalem at His resurrection. 
1. Is there any other mention of this fact?
2. Is the order correct being temporally raised some days before enmtering Jerusalem (Greek does not include punctuation)


----------

